# Approximate cost of MRI scan



## Carkst (14 July 2016)

Does anyone have a rough idea how much an MRI scan costs for a dog and whether insurance companies usually allow claims for this procedure?  My dog has shown to have 'mottled' appearance to her liver and free fluid around kidneys. I need to decide whether to go down MRI route and/or biopsy but cant ring insurance company until morning.


----------



## cbmcts (14 July 2016)

I paid 3.5k for a visit to AHT that included a MRI - it was 4 years ago but I think the MRI was around 2k, anesthetics, consultation and blood tests made up the rest. This was for a 42kg dog.

Can't help on the insurance as this dog was uninsured...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 July 2016)

£2000 for one 6 years ago.  Insurance paid for it,  thank god (Tesco)


----------



## alfiesowner (18 July 2016)

Insurance should cover it, provided it's not for a pre-existing condition not declared or a pre-existing condition you've hit your limit on. You'll just need to pay excess.


----------

